# Deadlift Grip tip



## snake (Sep 21, 2021)

Losing your grip on a heavy deadlift comes up from time to time and recently Creek mentioned it on his 450 pull. One thing I found has helped is a good grip set-up. Make sure you over grasp, this way as the bar rotates out of one hand, it rotates into the other. It's simple but I don't know if everyone pays attention to it.

Like this:







Not this:


----------



## TomJ (Sep 21, 2021)

If grip is an issue with DOH then go to mixed grip, if grip is an issue with mixed grip then it's time to learn how to hook if pulling raw is what you want to do.

In my experience, grip strength is one of the slowest progressing strength metrics, if you want to keep progressing your DL you aren't going to be able to wait for your grip to catch up. So if you want to push past what your natural grip cananave, you're gonna have to be ready for some pain.


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 21, 2021)

snake said:


> Losing your grip on a heavy deadlift comes up from time to time and recently Creek mentioned it on his 450 pull. One thing I found has helped is a good grip set-up. Make sure you over grasp, this way as the bar rotates out of one hand, it rotates into the other. It's simple but I don't know if everyone pays attention to it.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...


I try to do the first grip that you show above for my lighter sets for reps but when going for rep ranges of three or less, I typically don't have the strength to hold that form.

That grip definitely works the forearm and strengthens the wrist.

On a side note, that hose on the side of your wrist it's almost as big as my pinky 😳. Vascular as hell brother.


----------



## snake (Sep 21, 2021)

TomJ said:


> If grip is an issue with DOH then go to mixed grip, if grip is an issue with mixed grip then it's time to learn how to hook if pulling raw is what you want to do.
> 
> In my experience, grip strength is one of the slowest progressing strength metrics, if you want to keep progressing your DL you aren't going to be able to wait for your grip to catch up. So if you want to push past what your natural grip cananave, you're gonna have to be ready for some pain.


Oh fuuk that hook grip. Toolsteel got me to try it for a while. 

I can say I never dropped a DL because of my grip. May have bit off more than I could chew but never missed a lift because of my grip.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 21, 2021)

snake said:


> Oh fuuk that hook grip. Toolsteel got me to try it for a while.
> 
> I can say I never dropped a DL because of my grip. May have bit off more than I could chew but never missed a lift because of my grip.


Yeah hook grip fucking blows. But for those that can pull more than their mix grip can handle, hook is the answer if they want to pull raw. I mean cailer woolam has like a 940 raw deadlift at a lower body weight than me hook gripping. His thumbs must be pancakes.

I personally don't have an issue, up until very recently I used to go rock climbing once or twice a week, so I can grip and hang onto more than I can break off the floor. 

I also know a few people that prefer hook over mixed just because it's overhand and it keeps them away from the risk of tearing a bicep on a heavy competition pull. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## snake (Sep 21, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I also know a few people that prefer hook over mixed just because it's overhand and it keeps them away from the risk of tearing a bicep on a heavy competition pull.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Very good point and that's the reson I gave the hook grip a shot. What I have learned to help avoid that injury is to streighten out my arms and engage the tris. It sounds weird but if your tris are engaged, your bis are not as stressed.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 21, 2021)

snake said:


> Very good point and that's the reson I gave the hook grip a shot. What I have learned to help avoid that injury is to streighten out my arms and engage the tris. It sounds weird but if your tris are engaged, your bis are not as stressed.


Yeah I just use straps unless it's a raw comp. 
I personally will just suck it up and hook for those 3 lifts and er on the safe side. 

And a big pull with hook grip looks badass. But that's partially me just being vain

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------

